# DUK Walk the extra mile: Inverness, 16/6



## AlisonM (Jun 16, 2012)

The walk went really well with 80 people registered, most of whom turned up, we collected about ?600 at the event with at least as much to come once all the sponsorship money is in. We could have had better weather, it's a balmy 8 degrees here just now, but at least it didn't actually rain. They all set off at 10am to walk from the Highland Rugby Club to the Lock Gates at the Dochgarroch end of the Caledonian canal and back, about 6.5 miles. Everyone got a bag with water and snacks donated by a local research company and there were drinks and sandwiches waiting when they got back, the tea and coffee was very welcome as the poor souls were well chilled by then. The youngest 'walker' was about a year old while the oldest was a spry 70-something. We do wonder what happened to the party from Falkirk though, they never showed up and we're afraid they may be stranded somewhere on the A9. I reckon they're parked up at the Trucker's cafe at Ballinluig keeping warm.

All in all, a very successful event and I'm well chuffed with my new blue DUK T-shirt. Same again, same time next year.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2012)

Brilliant Ally! Well done to all and a terrific amount raised  Did anyone turn up dressed as Nessie? Or even Nessie herself?


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 16, 2012)

Nope, no nessies, but we did have a huge pink bg meter wandering around.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2012)

Well done everyone who took part, you deserve to pleased with yourself !!


----------

